# Roubaix Pro- perfect!



## sparky (Apr 20, 2004)

After riding for thirty years or so on probably a hundred different bikes, I have found the 'one'. Name all of the qualities that would be in the perfect bike, and you have my description of the Roubaix. I have recently had my needs altered by having a herniated disc in my neck, thankfully healed through physical therapy, so even though I could never give up a 'racing bike' feel, I couldn't get down on the handlebars like before, and needed to look at something geared o so slightly towards comfort. Man, I hate giving up my hard fought performance! Enter the Roubaix. With its perfomance level turned down to 9.5, and the comfort level at max (for me) it is the one. Carbon frame is awesome, the stem is ingenius in its adjustability, and the components must be tried to be believed. The only thing I had to change, and this is a deeply personal issue, was the saddle. Some love it, I didn't. I think there must be a rider weight issue here somewhere, I am at 155. At the moment, I own 36 bikes, this is my bike of choice.


----------



## LeadvilleBlues (May 24, 2003)

*Roubaix Pro*

I'm with you on this one ! Still finding all the sweet spots on my Pro. After much see-sawing between the Sworks and Roubaix I choose the Pro. My 12 year old Serrotta will be retired in favor of the Specialized. At first I was worried about the lack of Gucci appeal and the Specialized, not anymore and after all it was one time Coors Light Team rider Greg Oravetz who kept telling me "Go Roubaix" ! When Greg talks I listen. Out the door for a smooth ride. Alohas from Maui, Scott


----------



## sparky (Apr 20, 2004)

LeadvilleBlues said:


> I'm with you on this one ! Still finding all the sweet spots on my Pro. After much see-sawing between the Sworks and Roubaix I choose the Pro. My 12 year old Serrotta will be retired in favor of the Specialized. At first I was worried about the lack of Gucci appeal and the Specialized, not anymore and after all it was one time Coors Light Team rider Greg Oravetz who kept telling me "Go Roubaix" ! When Greg talks I listen. Out the door for a smooth ride. Alohas from Maui, Scott



Greg Oravetz- there's a name from the past! I was trying to remember which of the national races he won- Philly or the nationals or what. Anyway, glad we are in agreement, it must be beautiful in Maui now, it always is! Sparky


----------



## LeadvilleBlues (May 24, 2003)

*G.o.*



sparky said:


> Greg Oravetz- there's a name from the past! I was trying to remember which of the national races he won- Philly or the nationals or what. Anyway, glad we are in agreement, it must be beautiful in Maui now, it always is! Sparky


 Hey Sparky,
I belive it was Philly, Also, Lance writes about Greg in his book "Seven Weeks To A Perfect Ride". One of the first races in which Lance used an earpiece, came down to the sprint with Greg and L.A. Seems every time G.O. attacked, Lance covered via the radio, and the rest is history. By the way Greg is waiting for his Specialized Tarmac. This week he's working with Chris Carmichael, who's on the island with a training camp. We've had the wettest winter on record here on Maui, but today is postcard perfect. Alohas, SB


----------



## sparky (Apr 20, 2004)

LeadvilleBlues said:


> Hey Sparky,
> I belive it was Philly, Also, Lance writes about Greg in his book "Seven Weeks To A Perfect Ride". One of the first races in which Lance used an earpiece, came down to the sprint with Greg and L.A. Seems every time G.O. attacked, Lance covered via the radio, and the rest is history. By the way Greg is waiting for his Specialized Tarmac. This week he's working with Chris Carmichael, who's on the island with a training camp. We've had the wettest winter on record here on Maui, but today is postcard perfect. Alohas, SB


Coming from a Portlander who was born and raised in Michigan, I can't generate much sympathy for your miserable Maui winter. One of my friends back in the late eighties and early nineties was Doug Shapiro, who was on the Coors team with Greg. 
Have you checked out one of those Tarmacs? Is there a cooler looking bike out there? I got about 40 miles on one and really had fun on it.


----------

